# Travel from Whampoa Garden to CEntral



## sureka123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Dear Members,

Please help me with travel from Whampoa Garden to Central. Will i get MTR/Ferry or bus and who much time it will take.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Golo (Apr 15, 2011)

sureka123 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> Please help me with travel from Whampoa Garden to Central. Will i get MTR/Ferry or bus and who much time it will take.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Try this site.

?????


----------

